# .25 g10 boyshot mod



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

gonna shoot after the heat & air man comes.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can’t wait to see your review


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That has to make a big difference in the feel.

Let's us know how it works for you.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

woolheaded h&a man was here too long and didn't fix anything. didn't shoot, because i wanted a cooler place to come back into afterwards. so maybe today for a shootout. have to say, with my mods, it reminds alot of the Duke.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

1st shooting of my Boyshot Black Widow. pretty good showing even for my beginner self. still a little wild, waiting for the gentling to commence. ha, i kill me. all in all, a familiar, similar to the Duke, frame. worth the time and effort.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

A SuperSwell!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you use a pool noodle, old gym sock, or a baby turtle shell? and if you did use a baby turtles shell did you find or make something else for it to call home. You shouldnt have a naked baby turtle trotting around.

What ever it is, it looks a lot more comfortable.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks NSFC, baby turtle shells, ha, you kill me. naw, just some pool noodle and med tape.


----------

